

Wolfram Alpha tips for webmasters and sysadmins - dcurtis
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/05/25/useful-wolfram-alpha-tips-for-webmasters-and-sysadmins/

======
pert
AFAIK Google has done all of these things for some years. I regularly use it
for the sorts of calculations mentioned in this article, such as:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=2TB+%2F+1.25+MB%2Fs>

